# Indiglo Gauges



## JZA525 (Sep 4, 2002)

Does anyone know where i can get a set of indiglo gauges for my 91 SE-R. I checked indiglogauges.com already and they dont have anything for me.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Check out ProCarParts... they've got the euro reverse indiglo gauges for your '91 SE-R - - - > http://www.procarparts.com/store/displayproduct.cfm?pmaker=Nissan&pmodel=91-95 NISSAN SENTRA


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.importintelligence.com/F...ken=12589062&-RecID=12589062&CustID=USA&-Edit


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How about a 99 gxe limited edition, i hve search almost every site but still cant find one for my car.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you have a tach or not. If so just go to porcarparts.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes it does have the tach. Thats why i am haveing such a hard time finding it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If the limited edition isnt different then the 200sx or se-r you should just go to procarparts.

http://www.procarparts.com/store/displayproduct.cfm?pmaker=Nissan&pmodel=95-99 Nissan SENTRA/200SX


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah go with the 200sx se indiglos.... i bought the se-r ones...both have same redline and top speed...se & gxe
se & se-r
..
I bought the 7 color ones... they look good!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------

